# Wal-Mart - Where do you shop?



## Mamma Christi (Dec 15, 2006)

I have seen the boycotts of Wal-Mart and I was curious...for those of you who boycott them, where do you shop for things at cheap prices? I am a Wal-Mart addict (and sadly used to work there before I became a SAHM) and I have no idea where I would go! Everything is so expensive everywhere else, or at least MORE expensive...but I don't want to support WM! Any ideas?


----------



## *andiflipping* (Oct 24, 2005)

We usually make do with less.

Food..

I shop at the Farmers Market in season, Krogers sales and Aldis.

Clothing...

I usually buy second hand here on the tp or Ebay.

Household items..

We did away with lots od disposables and are using cloth and etc for much.
I joined Frontier for my shampoos and lotions and vitamins.

I hope this helped a little


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I have cut my WM shopping way down. I never bought my clothes there anyway (we go to thrift stores) and I now get the bulk of my food and household goods at Food For Less or the dollar store.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

we don't really buy things.







... i do order on line from ebay or amazon. we are in a buying club that orders from two distributors where i can get a lot of household items. we have a very small variety-type store (where you can get anything you need...) and i go there for little random things that i need. i'm scared of wall-mart.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Food--a small employee owned grocery chain (the chain is small, the store is enormous--Woodman's, our CSA, coffee beans from the local coffee shop and we buy beef by the 1/4.

Cleaning supplies/dish soap-Woodman's (mostly trying to use more homemade cleaners)

Meds--Woodman's or Shopko (I'm not sure we've fill a perscription all of 2006







)

Clothes and shoes--thrift stores or from high quality sporting goods store (both on-line and Brick and Morter)

Toys--homemade or the local toy store (it often has 20% coupon) and so much nicer stuff

Books, CD's--the library

Greeting Cards the 1/2 off place

Plants and seeds-the farmer's market or the hardwear or grocery store

We use very few paper products (just TP mostly). Cloth for diapers, wipes, momma, cloth napkins, and cleaning.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

After some soul searching my DH and I realized we were materialistic and half the crap we were buying wasn't necessity. We buy at flea markets, second hand stores, farmer's markets and we use COUPONS. We also trade clothes and toys within our playgroups and church group. I also gather the ads every week and have grocers match prices. There is also a wide variety of coupon web sites out there that you can print coupons off from and there are a few that actually compare prices for the week for you. It takes time but it is worth it IMO. I have also found buying in bulk is cheaper when you run the numbers. You can also sign up at certain websites and they will email you coupons. Just say NO to wally world.

DC


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

Food - Trader Joe's and my food coop; meat & milk from a farmer.

Clothes - thrift stores or online (very rarely)

The few paper products we use come from Trader Joe's - they are recycled and bleach free.

Cleaing products and soaps, shampoos from TraderJoe's.

We use cloth diapers now and that was the catalyst for me quitting Wal-Mart. I couldn't justify spending more $ on diapers, so I switched cause I really didn't want to shop at WM any more. It's been 8 months and I feel so free!

Once in a great while we go to Target - socks, car seats things like that. But it's been like 3 times.


----------



## caeden&connersmom (Apr 18, 2006)

Groceries - Small local grocery store and the local organic Co-op market.
Also, buy my toiletries at the grocery store, paper products, diapers, etc.

Clothes - Online, Childrens Place, Old Navy, Sears. Once in awhile I will pick up something at JC Penneys or Sears, but I hate shopping!

Toys - Online mostly, Planet Toys, One Step Ahead.

We have decided that spending a little more to help support our community businesses far outweights the "low prices" at Wally World. Proud to say I have not shopped there in over 5 years! (My mom is a Walmart addict and is forever telling me how much I would save if I shopped there, um no thanks)


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Local grocery stores,or chains that pay a real living wage. for us that is PC market, Safeway, Albertsons and Fred Meyer.. (krogers)

Sundance is our local truly natural foods store, and most of the produce there is AWESOME, but it is across town for me, so unless I am over there for a specific reason (usually soccer practice) we do not go. My cousin works in the wine shop, and his friend with benefits is the general manager, they are both making a decent living wage, with health insurance, profit sharing and a VERY flexible schedule.

For paper goods, Costco.. their CEO only makes 14 times what the lowest paid employee makes.. and they offer insurance to ALL their employees, plus they start at just over 10.00 an hour.

We have a local farmer's market and I get a lot of produce there. We have a family owned butcher shop, and I get lamb and beef from one of the hygenists at our Ortho's office.

I typically order bedding and jackets from landsend, clothes are generally children's place.. watch them.. you can get GREAT! deals Clothes for me, generally Landsend and REI.

For US, it is more important to put your money where your mouth is, are we making a dent... who knows, but at least I feel better knowing that my money is for the most part being spent in ways that better other's lives.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

WM isn't that much cheaper than everyone else. I remember joking with my DH when I bought a mop thingy (Swifter?) that it was $19.98 at Target and how much did he want to bet it was $19.96 at WM? Yup sure enough that was the difference, two whole pennies. Some things at WM are cheap but on the whole they aren't that much different than anyone else. I can get the same deals at Safeway if I buy the sale stuff as buying the regular priced stuff at WM. You just have to look and be aware. I don't buy groceries at WM because I hate the fact that super WM doesn't have a butcher. That to me is just weird. Plus they don't carry a lot of the stuff I like to buy. Also I love Costco. If you know what to get there that is where you will find the real deals so the one or two cent difference won't really matter. I can buy a big bag of broccoli florets there for around $4.00.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice* 
Food--a small employee owned grocery chain (the chain is small, the store is enormous--Woodman's, our CSA, coffee beans from the local coffee shop and we buy beef by the 1/4.

Cleaning supplies/dish soap-Woodman's (mostly trying to use more homemade cleaners)

Meds--Woodman's or Shopko (I'm not sure we've fill a perscription all of 2006







)

Clothes and shoes--thrift stores or from high quality sporting goods store (both on-line and Brick and Morter)

Toys--homemade or the local toy store (it often has 20% coupon) and so much nicer stuff

Books, CD's--the library

Greeting Cards the 1/2 off place

Plants and seeds-the farmer's market or the hardwear or grocery store

We use very few paper products (just TP mostly). Cloth for diapers, wipes, momma, cloth napkins, and cleaning.


I LOVE WOODMANS!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry - a bit offtopic.
But it is my haven.
My DH and I used to take our first dates there, 5 years ago when we began seeing eachother.

Are you from Madison?


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Target. I get adorable kid's clothes on sale there all the time -- I have found boy's polo shirts for less than $2.

Is Target a giant corporation? Yes. And as such, I'm sure there are things in their business practices that I disagree with. (As there would be with any giant corp.) But overall, they treat their employees more fairly, have reasonable prices, and a better quality shopping experience overall.


----------



## simple living mama (May 4, 2005)

I live in a dinky town with very little shopping choices but still manage to avoid Wal-mart. For clothes except underwear, socks and shoes, we do thrift shops. For dish-ware, books, games and toys we also do thrift shops or online if I need a specific item. For food, we shop at a local market that is more expensive than Wal mart but I would rather shop there. I figure if I shop at Wal mart for food, I would have a hard time stopping so I'd rather not start.

We are a low budget family but I would rather do with less than shop there. My main reason being that I refuse to support a place that uses slave labor. Im a mom for goodness sake so how could I shop there when I know little kids are making my slippers or whatever. Just can't do it.


----------



## mommamia (Jan 25, 2006)

oops


----------



## mommamia (Jan 25, 2006)

To me, I think I may actually come out ahead or break even by NOT going to wal-mart.

It seems to me that whenever I go, I end up with stuff that i didn't plan to buy. Most of the time if I didn't plan on buying it then it was not that necessary for me to buy it in the first place!

By going to the grocery store for groceries, I stay focused and get groceries, I don't end up buying a toy or something. The prices are probably higher, but that also encourages me to stick to the list!

This has been bothering me lately as well. I think the slaves are also the employees. It really bothers me as rich as the place is that they won't work some of their employees full time in order to get out of providing insurance.

It seems to me that few ppl are able to make a good living froma company that is doing so well. That is just wrong.

I am trying to avoid the place myself. I love thrift shops too, so that is easy for me and I am trying to feed my family healthier food so often I couldn't find what I needed there anyway


----------



## Babes in arms (Sep 24, 2005)

We buy groceries at Albertsons, farmer's market, and Super Target.

Clothes and shoes come from Target, tp, and freecycle with some home made items thrown in

I mostly use vinegar and baking soda to clean. Dish soap and sposie toilet brushes (my one convenience splurge) come from Target along with shampoo, toilet paper and toddler wipes

Diapers and baby wipes are cloth

Toy purchases are limited to Christmas and birthday and some are home made on those occasions Non home made/ WAHM ones come from Toys R Us, Target, Academy or small local toy stores

Not to condone their practices, but I had to return a toy from there (loud, flashing plastic truck sent by Grandma














and was very surprised to see a decent selection of wood toys. I left with a set of wooden stackable cubes with cut out shapes and matching blocks. I know that carrying this part of a marketing ploy along with the addition of organic clothes and other higher end items. But, at least it's a step in the right direction. I still avoid them except to return things other people bought there.

I agree with pp re: Target. Being such a large company, it stands to reason that they are not without fault. But, overall, they are far above WM.


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

For food, we shop at the military commissary.
Dog food (can't buy the natural stuff there anyways) is done through a locally-owned feed and seed store.
Household stuff is made by us or done through the military exchange.
Clothes-never bought there to begin with.
Hardware/home improvement-done at a local hardware store
Books-bought used or online
Prescriptions-military pharmacy
Frontier co-op for household, dog, spices, misc. stuff

I will do about anything to avoid the whole experience of going there (crowds, parking lot, etc.) and it's really been so, so easy.


----------



## jandc_hammond (Nov 3, 2006)

FOOD... Kroger's 10 for $10 sales (we stock up on non-perishable items when they are on sale)
BOOKS... the library or paperbackbookswap.com
EVERYTHING ELSE... ebay, resale stores, craigslist, and other online swap websites


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm lucky that I live in a city with a lot of choices. Mall wart isn't even on my register. We just act like it doesn't exist.

We have a regional big box store, Meijer, with a unionized work force (really important to me) that we can and often do go to.

For most of our food and toiletries we go to our local food co-op. We also go to a local, independent shop rite for stuff the co-op doesn't carry. We get a lot of staples at the Asian market. During the summer, most of our produce comes from our neighborhood farmers market.

For cat food we go to Petco.

For hardware we usually go to our local hardware store.

For books we either go to the library or local, independent stores or Amazon or abebooks.com.

We use the pharmacy at our work when we need drugs (we work at a huge university). Sometimes we go to Walgreens.

For big parties and stuff like that, we go to Meijer (local big box). Sometimes we go to Target for disposables and toiletries. I'm not a fan of Target though, and I really don't feel right shopping there. We have a Sears near us for car stuff.

It is more expensive to shop the way we do, but we can afford to spend more because we live pretty frugally. DH and I both think of boycotting Walmart as a political move. It's also nice to not come home with crap you don't need, which I tend to do when I shop at big box places like Walmart or Target.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

There are so many Mall Warts around here it is sick. But that is not what you asked









Food:
co-ops when money is not so tight
costco for bulk
when money is tight - safeway or smaller chains

Other stuff:
target (probably not much better)
online
thrift stores


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

food:
whole food and our local food works(organic stuff)
csa food share(june-nov) fresh garden veges
Dave's, a small grocery chain
and my mom who lives with us also buys at Stop & shop
oh, and we get out beef(1/2 a cow at a time) and chicken from a local farmer, it's organic and fresh!
we use to have chickens before the fox got them for eggs, now we get our eggs from my dd's waldorf teacher
and we have a garden too

stuff
resale shop - I give clothes there too, so I usually have a credit
ebay(used, 99%)
target for stuff like storage bins, cleaners(tide)
The most 'new' clothes and games and household items I've bought was this year from wahm's on HC or KandFshops, lots of trades too, lots and lots of trades!!!
I shop 2x a year at lane bryant for my clothes, if needed
and once a year at gymboree for my dd which her hrandma pays for 75% of

I also shop at Michael's crafts and Staples when I need to.

I used to shop at target more regularly and we would buy movies, books, etc, but now we rarely go, like once every 6-8 weeks. I now pay more attention to clutter coming in my home too.

ooooh, and I signed up to paperbackswap.com (nickname is Stacey if you join!) and I just got a bunch of books i've been wanting for mailing out some of my older books. So with that and the library, my book buying is under control.


----------



## JillyD (Mar 2, 2005)

First, it's so great that you are asking this question. It is so true that we "vote' with our money...just think what would happen if everyone felt the way you did and acted on it! Walmart would be history! i really hate that company.

Food: farmer's market & in the winter we usually join a CSA (community supported agriculture) program, and our local co-op.

Clothes: I try to buy all clothing at local consignment shops - especially for DD. I rarely buy clothing for myself and when i do, i try to buy local - i would rather buy one skirt made in the US that costs me $50 than a whole bunch of crappy clothes from someplace like Old Navy. Buying local is something hard though because it can be really expensive. I also try to buy clothing from companies that I believe in - patagonia.com has great web specials & sales and they are


----------



## mccelticmom (Aug 6, 2006)

I"m a small business owner. So I try to stick to small businesses.

Food - local grocery store

Clothes - consignment for kids (locally owned), undies...well, target. We have another great store that sells very high quality items, so if I just purchase one very nice shirt for myself, vs five from WalFart that will have holes in them next year (or after one wash) I'm money ahead..kwim? My kids get two pair of shoes, one pair to play in, one pair that is nice. I buy them at a local shoe store. They are high quality shoes and will be passed down as play shoes to each other as the years go by.

Hardware items - have a friend who owns a hardware store, he can even order anything that we need for the house

Appliances - many small businesses that sell these items, just have to seek them out.

Whole Foods store that locally owned. A produce stand the I frequent for fruit and veggies. Also purchase my flowers there as well.

I buy birthday cakes from a woman who makes them in her house as well as a local bakery.

Once you get the hang of purchasing from small businesses, it's really not that hard to avoid Walfart!


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I am a Walmart addict too. I like to buy my groceries there, but if I just have a few things to pick up I will usually go to Publix. Walmart is for heavy-duty shopping in my opinion and not worth it for just a few items. I like to shop at Target for my children's clothes, they just have a better selection and better quality.


----------

